# Warnings from New Zealand over immigration fraud



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Immigration New Zealand says the conviction of a labor contractor for employing foreign workers to enable them to remain in New Zealand unlawfully shows its intolerance of immigration fraud. Steve Stuart, INZ general manager responsible for Integrity, Risk and Intelligence, said that immigration fraud strikes at the integrity of the immigration system. ‘This conviction is [...]

Click to read the full news article: Warnings from New Zealand over immigration fraud...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

